# Will DTV Intergrate Google TV Into Their HD DVR's



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

I wonder if Google is just testing Google TV right now with the launch of the Fall launch of the Logitech box and the Sony HDTV's and BluRay players with Google TV built it. Then if it takes off and the public likes it could DTV, Dish and others intergrate the software into their HD DVR's?

I am just asking this because I am thinking about buying the HR-24 but I would be worried that DTV may partner with Google TV and put it in a future box.

This is not because of the one box solution that I talk about here. As long as I like playing video games I know I will allways have two boxes. If DTV did intergrate Google TV into its HD DVR I wouldn't mind having two boxes. Especially if DTV also had built in WIFI in its future HD DVR's.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder if Google is just testing Google TV right now with the launch of the Fall launch of the Logitech box and the Sony HDTV's and BluRay players with Google TV built it. Then if it takes off and the public likes it could DTV, Dish and others intergrate the software into their HD DVR's?
> 
> I am just asking this because I am thinking about buying the HR-24 but I would be worried that DTV may partner with Google TV and put it in a future box.
> 
> This is not because of the one box solution that I talk about here. As long as I like playing video games I know I will allways have two boxes. If DTV did intergrate Google TV into its HD DVR I wouldn't mind having two boxes. Especially if DTV also had built in WIFI in its future HD DVR's.


First Question: How would DirecTV benefit?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> First Question: How would DirecTV benefit?


I would think DTV would want to compete with Dish Network and they are supporting Google TV. Dish Network sees a benefit having it. At first it will be with intergrate the Logitech Google TV Box. I wonder if later Dish Network will intergrate the software into its boxes? I couldn't understanding the wording of Dish Network's press release on the subject, if they meant new HD DVR's would be coming out with Google TV built in or just that the Logitech will be more compatible with their HD DVR's? I don't see how Dish Network could make it more compatible with their HD DVR's when Logitech said the box would work will both satellite and cable companies.

Also you could go to DTV's web site on their HD DVR's with Google TV on it. It would be better than DTV Apps.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I would think DTV would want to compete with Dish Network and they are supporting Google TV. Dish Network sees a benefit having it. At first it will be with intergrate the Logitech Google TV Box. I wonder if later Dish Network will intergrate the software into its boxes? I couldn't understanding the wording of Dish Network's press release on the subject, if they meant new HD DVR's would be coming out with Google TV built in or just that the Logitech will be more compatible with their HD DVR's? I don't see how Dish Network could make it more compatible with their HD DVR's when Logitech said the box would work will both satellite and cable companies.
> 
> Also you could go to DTV's web site on their HD DVR's with Google TV on it. It would be better than DTV Apps.


That doesn't benefit DirecTV. If you can purchase a box designed to do this, why would DirecTV spend money on new programming or even new hardware. I can't see that this is any different than buying a Roku box.

Those that feel the need to have internet access on their TV can simply buy a box whose sole purpose is to do this and do it well, while DirecTV can stay concentrated on the things that it needs to concentrate on.

I am not saying it isn't possible, I just don't see how DirecTV would benefit. If Dish ever actually builds a box with it built in, that might make a difference, but until they do.....


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> That doesn't benefit DirecTV. If you can purchase a box designed to do this, why would DirecTV spend money on new programming or even new hardware. I can't see that this is any different than buying a Roku box.
> 
> Those that feel the need to have internet access on their TV can simply buy a box whose sole purpose is to do this and do it well, while DirecTV can stay concentrated on the things that it needs to concentrate on.
> 
> I am not saying it isn't possible, I just don't see how DirecTV would benefit. If Dish ever actually builds a box with it built in, that might make a difference, but until they do.....


The Logitech box will have an HDMI input and output would you loose any signal quality hooking an HR-24 into the Logitech Google TV then hooking the Logitech Google TV box into the HDTV. That Logitech box looks cool. It will have the Intel Atom processor, 4 gigs of ram and 802.11n plus PIP according to one report.

One report did think Google TV might fail because its adding another set-top box to media centers that already have alot of boxes and they thought intergrating the software into cable and satellite HD DVR's would be better. I still wouldn't mind having two boxes if the Google TV software was intergrated into HD DVR's. Another report said Google TV would be a faster guide then cable HD DVR's guide.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm gonna say......no.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't get the point of Google TV. Seems like another media box that few will buy.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> ...Especially if DTV also had built in WIFI in its future HD DVR's.


Built in WiFi is pointless now that DECA is here.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I don't get the point of Google TV. Seems like another media box that few will buy.


If DTV intergrated the Google TV software into HD DVR's then you wouldn't need to add another box you would just have to swap out the current HD DVR with a DTV Google TV HD DVR if they ever made one, if you wanted Google TV.

Sigma1914 does DECA work with wifi router/DSL Modem combo unit? Like the 2Wire ones AT&T gives you.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> If DTV intergrated the Google TV software into HD DVR's then you wouldn't need to add another box you would just have to swap out the current HD DVR with a DTV Google TV HD DVR if they ever made one, if you wanted Google TV.


And what will Google TV get me?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> If DTV intergrated the Google TV software into HD DVR's then you wouldn't need to add another box you would just have to swap out the current HD DVR with a DTV Google TV HD DVR if they ever made one, if you wanted Google TV.


But why would DIRECTV do that? What's in it for them? Other than the "keeping up with the Jones'" thing with Dish?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> But why would DIRECTV do that? What's in it for them? Other than the "keeping up with the Jones'" thing with Dish?


You would have more content to access on an HDTV and videos.

Here is the keynote on it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> You would have more content to access on an HDTV and videos.
> 
> Here is the keynote on it.


But can/will DIRECTV charge for it? I am not asking what's in it for the consumer, I am asking what's in it for DIRECTV?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> You would have more content to access on an HDTV and videos.
> 
> Here is the keynote on it.


Content most people have via PCs, Blu-Ray players, etc. It's nothing beneficial or new.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Content most people have via PCs, Blu-Ray players, etc. It's nothing beneficial or new.


You will also have a bigger monitor to do the web on. Google TV asking that sites become optimized for HDTV's. Right now the biggest one is 23" right? The web can now be on 55" screens

Sigma will Deca work with this? I have this.

http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/WirelessNRoutersandGateways/DGN2000.aspx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

This is how Google sees it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Craiger,
Hook up a HTPC or wireless laptop to any HDTV...It accomplishes what you want: Internet on your 55" TV.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

yes DECA will work with your router


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Craiger,
> Hook up a HTPC or wireless laptop to any HDTV...It accomplishes what you want: Internet on your 55" TV.


Just like it did for me about 5 years ago... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

You can't hook up the HR-24 to an HTPC and surf the web while watching TV at the same time on my 55" TV right?

One thing Google TV has going for it is cost. A low cost way to get internet on the big screen without having to spend $500 - $1,000 or more. I think rumors has at around $300.00 for the Logitech Google TV box.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Craiger,
> Hook up a HTPC or wireless laptop to any HDTV...It accomplishes what you want: Internet on your 55" TV.


My daughter does this often. I do this occasionally.

She only has OTA reception. I have OTA plus DirecTV.

Neither one of us, though, has a 55" HDTV. 

:backtotop

I suspect it will be a long, long wait (if ever) before we see Google TV on a DirecTV DVR.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

I wonder if you could have DTV HD DVR tuned off and use Logitech's Google TV box because that box has its own on screen TV guide and recording features but those worked off an HD DVR's hard drive. The Logitech Google TV is also going to have a Harmony Universal Remote. Isn't the HD DVR still considered in stand by mode even when it is turned off? Maybe then I wouldn't need to get an HR-24 because Logitech's Google TV's on screen guide would be as fast as the HR-24?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I think people are getting, whats it called, "set top box overkill"?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I think people are getting, whats it called, "set top box overkill"?


STBO is more serious than you would imagine.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Here the Logitech is showing that their Google TV box can control the guides of HD DVR's. Here it is controlling Tivo's. I wonder if that would be DTV's guide faster since the Logitech Google TV box has 4 gig's of ram and the Intel Atom Processor? I guess those specs could change with the final release.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> STBO is more serious than you would imagine.


That is another reason I think Google TV could take off if they intergrated in HD DVR's.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

I also noticed that the Logitech Google TV box has IR Blaster connections how would the hook up work with an HR-22 or HR-24?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> You would have more content to access on an HDTV and videos.


And less reason to pay for PPV's, movie channels etc. DirecTV wants you to have more choices as long as there is a revenue stream in it for them.

So I am going to say NO!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> And less reason to pay for PPV's, movie channels etc. DirecTV wants you to have more choices as long as there is a revenue stream in it for them.
> 
> So I am going to say NO!


Dish Network is partnering with them and they have PPV.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Dish Network is partnering with them and they have PPV.


Dish is behind Directv in market share though, I'm sure they think it will help them in that respect or they wouldn't do it. As others have pointed out, this sort of functionality diverts customers away from revenue streams for Directv.

I would like to see a single box that allowed me to access everything from local content, to streaming, to pay TV, but I can also understand why Directv appears to be taking a wait and see attitude in this case.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

how can they? not everyone has broadband and many can only get max speeds that will barely support it.
and they are not going to use their sat bandwidth.
not going to happen.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

With the Google Box and a DishNetwork reveiver, the Two talk to each other via the HDMI pass though.

Push one button on the Google remote and you got your Favorite Sports team web site, YouTube, CBS video, your local weather and new and any other video.
You can also stream all your Video from you PC

There is no need to switch the TV input. 

Also search on the google box and get results form the web PLUs any content on the Dish DVR since there integrated.

If google does come out with the box as advertised in the press release AND it works with the Dish DVR, I am switching to Dish. 

People leaving DirecTV to go to DIsh because DirecTV did not allow the HDMI communication would be a valid reason for DireCTV to also someday jump on board and integrate (competition).

I agree with the DireCTV wait and see, I would think it would only take a few months to integrate if they see it work and they are loosing customers to Dish.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

They will add Google TV right after they add Netflix.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

scottchez said:


> With the Google Box and a DishNetwork reveiver, the Two talk to each other via the HDMI pass though.
> 
> Push one button on the Google remote and you got your Favorite Sports team web site, YouTube, CBS video, your local weather and new and any other video.
> You can also stream all your Video from you PC
> ...


I was saying that the software should be intergrated into a DTV HD DVR so you wouldn't need the Logitech Google TV box. I do like what you said about not needing to switch video inputs to go to the web on an HDTV and that its all done through a single universal remote. Logitech's box will come with a Harmony Remote.

I wonder why Dish had to partner with Google TV for the Logitech box to work when one of the Google TV people said all you needed was an HD DVR from any provider?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Being somewhat of a Google "fanboy" I would love to see what they could come up with as far as improving my HDDVR experience. My only fear is being inundated with ads.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've not heard anything that would suggest a partnership .. I'm not really sure why it would make sense to DIRECTV, though.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> I've not heard anything that would suggest a partnership .. I'm not really sure why it would make sense to DIRECTV, though.


It's weird some articles say Dish is partnering with Google TV and others also say DirecTV is. However some articles do correct themselves and say Dish but others haven't and still say DirecTV. Is Dish doing it like some have said because they are smaller than DirecTV? I wonder if the new head of DirecTV will want to take DTV in a new direction and add more enhancements?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I reiterate that I see no benefit to DirecTV, only costs.

This conversation is pointless though until we see an actual working box AND, if it actually happens, some kind of integration between Dish and this box.

I think there are a lot of problems here... so let's wait and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> I reiterate that I see no benefit to DirecTV, only costs.
> 
> This conversation is pointless though until we see an actual working box AND, if it actually happens, some kind of integration between Dish and this box.
> 
> I think there are a lot of problems here... so let's wait and see what happens.


Here is Google TV on a big screen HDTV. It looks Awesome. The video can go full screen. Except when the 4:3.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> I've not heard anything that would suggest a partnership .. I'm not really sure why it would make sense to DIRECTV, though.


My theory is that DTV might resist Google TV but they will have to adapt to it eventually. You're not sure why it would make sense? You're right in that it won't make them CENTS. Of course they want us to buy their content, and I certainly understand that. But content is just one benefit of Google TV.

The other is web surfing on your living room TV. The majority of my time on DBSTalk (and my posts) is done via my living room 50" TV on my *Wii*. It's the only technology I have right now that lets me easily surf the web. Today the Opera browser technology on the Wii just can't cut it anymore. The device wasn't build with sufficient RAM and functionality. I also hate having to change inputs to surf with it. Though it is nice that the HR offer me audio of the News while I surf, and if I'm interested on what is happening on the HR tuner, I can flip back from surfing to the HR. I also check all my favorite web sites via the Wii, check my mail and Facebook, watch a YouTube video, and most basic functions.

It would be tough for me to think that Dish could offer me all that and more (Content and likely better Media Share) in more seamless and versatile format when my DTV doesn't. If Dish gave me all that and DTV didn't, it would be a big dilemma to me today, and BECOME more and more of a dilemma for others. Web-TV integration IS the future, and it would be a good business decision to recognize that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Here is Google TV on a big screen HDTV. It looks Awesome. The video can go full screen. Except when the 4:3.


I'm not impressed. The first video was nothing about Google TV, it was about using an iPhone as a home theater remote with Logitech's new product. Dumb idea...Mainly because it wastes battery life on your phone.

The second video further reinforces my opinion of Google TV being nothing more than hooking up your PC to your big screen.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm not impressed. The first video was nothing about Google TV, it was about using an iPhone as a home theater remote with Logitech's new product. Dumb idea...Mainly because it wastes battery life on your phone.
> 
> The second video further reinforces my opinion of Google TV being nothing more than hooking up your PC to your big screen.


Sigma, allow me to respectfully disagree with your impressions and present some possible implications for you to cosnider. First a Disclaimer, I've been a loyal very pleased customer of DTV since 2002 and have been accused of being a fanboy. That said...

Implications of video 1: First I think it was an Android, not an iPhone. Why is that important? Mac's business model regarding content stresses the use of their own content delivery system, iTunes. AppleTV connects to iTunes for all of it's content. Much like DTV's business model stresses getting content from DirecTV (i.e. why DTV would see no benefit in promoting, say Netfilx). Google/Droid's business model stresses a more 'open source' non-restictive idea behind where you get your content. As for the big benefit of using your cell phone and wasting batteries, I agree with you. Only I think the cell phone is merely an optional alternative to using a Harmony or other Remote. The idea could appeal to some folks I guess, as an alternative to buying a separate remote.

Implication of Video 2. Yes I agree that video doesn't make a compelling case on the surface, BUT there is a difference between using GoogleTV and hooking up your computer. Simply put, you *don't have to hook up a computer*! To me, that is huge! No separate device, no fans, no separate remotes, no wires, no big energy drain, no having to hide it in the living room, no changing device inputs on my tv, and the list of benefits goes on.

I want to be able to surf the net via my DTV receiver, the same as a computer. That simple. If Dish offers me that, I would consider it. In a matter of months, maybe years, so will everyone else. DTV better recognize that.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm not impressed. The first video was nothing about Google TV, it was about using an iPhone as a home theater remote with Logitech's new product. Dumb idea...Mainly because it wastes battery life on your phone.
> 
> The second video further reinforces my opinion of Google TV being nothing more than hooking up your PC to your big screen.


But you can't surf the web while watching TV at the same time unless you either have cable or OTA hooked up to the PC. DirecTV won't allow any channels into the PC right?

I think the reason WebTV failed the first time was it only had a dailup connection.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

From what I've read, Dish will enable a web and TV experience either by a new receiver or more likely with some code in their firmware of existing receivers.

(posted from my Wii, while listening to my tv)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> But you can't surf the web while watching TV at the same time unless you either have cable or OTA hooked up to the PC.


Why would you want your browser overlapping your tv viewing? You can surf with a netbook or laptop in front of a tv, now.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

1 device instead of 2. An integrated experience. The option of sharing content with others in the room. and, oh, 50"!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

itzme said:


> Simply put, you *don't have to hook up a computer*! To me, that is huge! No separate device, no fans, *no separate remotes*, no wires, no big energy drain, no having to hide it in the living room, *no changing device inputs on my tv*, and the list of benefits goes on.


If you have the Harmony Remote, this would be seamless anyway.



CraigerCSM said:


> DirecTV won't allow any channels into the PC right?


They can't stop you from using composite/s-video out to a PC capture card. I've burned a couple of recorded shows to DVD's using a computer.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Why would you want your browser overlapping your tv viewing? You can surf with a netbook or laptop in front of a tv, now.


Check out what the Sony CEO says at 19:00 in this video.

This video has CEO's of Google TV partners even Dish Network's.








Herdfan said:


> If you have the Harmony Remote, this would be seamless anyway.
> 
> They can't stop you from using composite/s-video out to a PC capture card. I've burned a couple of recorded shows to DVD's using a computer.


Herdfan using composite cables then the picture wouldn't be in HD.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Check out what the Sony CEO says at 19:00 in this video.
> 
> This video has CEO's of Google TV partners even Dish Network's.


That's not what people want, and his example was horrible. Who's going to want the web up over the tv during a game? I want to watch the game on my big screen...not websites. The CEO acts like GoogleTV will result in his family not watching tv with their laptops because they've got GoogleTV...no way, they'll still have them there along with the smartphones.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> That's not what people want, and his example was horrible. Who's going to want the web up over the tv during a game? I want to watch the game on my big screen...not websites. The CEO acts like GoogleTV will result in his family not watching tv with their laptops because they've got GoogleTV...no way, they'll still have them there along with the smartphones.


What about the 13" to 17" Laptop screen vs. a 42" to 65" HDTV screen? Google is going to give access to allow web site designs to create big screen versions of web sites. They could also have a zoom in and out feature to read the text. My PS3's Browser has that but the Flash stinks on it. It's only version 9. The Javascript stinks also. You will also be able to quickly get back to full screen TV after viewing a web page.

Also at 14:20 in the video is Dish Network's CEO explaining Google TV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> What about the 13" to 17" Laptop screen vs. a 42" to 65" HDTV screen? Google is going to give access to allow web site designs to create big screen versions of web sites. They could also have a zoom in and out feature to read the text. My PS3's Browser has that but the Flash stinks on it. It's only version 9. The Javascript stinks also. You will also be able to quickly get back to full screen TV after viewing a web page.
> 
> Also at 14:20 in the video is Dish Network's CEO explaining Google TV.


As suggested many times...laptops & PCs can easily be plugged into 42" to 65" HDTV screens.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Herdfan using composite cables then the picture wouldn't be in HD.


There are analog component cards out there, but they are not common.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Herdfan said:


> There are analog component cards out there, but they are not common.


It still wouldn't be in HD. I have seen those capture cards. Those are just for archiving right and not live video?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> As suggested many times...laptops & PCs can easily be plugged into 42" to 65" HDTV screens.


With Google TV you wouldn't need to do that, the Logitech box, Sony HDTV or BluRay Player with Google TV would do that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> Here the Logitech is showing that their Google TV box can control the guides of HD DVR's. Here it is controlling Tivo's. I wonder if that would be DTV's guide faster since the Logitech Google TV box has 4 gig's of ram and the Intel Atom Processor? I guess those specs could change with the final release.


Who the heck cares?????????????????


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> With Google TV you wouldn't need to do that, the Logitech box, Sony HDTV or BluRay Player with Google TV would do that.


Good, thats where it belongs. If you want Google TV, buy a tv with it built in, or a Blu-Ray player with it built in.

5 Years from now if Google TV is a must have, then maybe DirecTV can look at it. In the meantime we have bigger fish to fry.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

as a geek who IS interested in google tv, i wanted to ask the question i saw someone else ask earlier in this thread but didn't see answered...

if someone is using the google tv box with an HR-23 (as i would be if i buy it), how is it going to control the dvr and tv? via IR blaster? usb? hdmi? is there even a way to control the HR-23 via the usb port on the back?

this may be more of a google tv question than a D* question, but since this thread was already here i figured i'd ask it here...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> With Google TV you wouldn't need to do that, the Logitech box, Sony HDTV or BluRay Player with Google TV would do that.


So now we have to buy a separate box to do that when I can already do that with my laptop??


----------



## soloredd (Oct 21, 2007)

Google TV is simply what WebTV should have evolved to.

Honestly, D* has other issues to work out before it EVER gets involved with a partnership like this.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

matty8199 said:


> as a geek who IS interested in google tv, i wanted to ask the question i saw someone else ask earlier in this thread but didn't see answered...
> 
> if someone is using the google tv box with an HR-23 (as i would be if i buy it), how is it going to control the dvr and tv? via IR blaster? usb? hdmi? is there even a way to control the HR-23 via the usb port on the back?
> 
> this may be more of a google tv question than a D* question, but since this thread was already here i figured i'd ask it here...


Ir Blaster and HDMI. Not sure about the Sony BluRay player. Sony is making HDTV's with Google TV built in. These products aren't due until Fall so I am sure we will get more details on how they hook up to an HD DVR.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/1007/7140?WT.ac=gtv|7099|BannerGetTheDetails


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> Good, thats where it belongs. If you want Google TV, buy a tv with it built in, or a Blu-Ray player with it built in.
> 
> 5 Years from now if Google TV is a must have, then maybe DirecTV can look at it. In the meantime we have bigger fish to fry.


Larry I guess I just answered my own question. I guess I was worried about loosing signal quality hooking one of the Google TV boxes into the HD DVR and then hooking the Google TV box to the HD TV. You would have to do that in order so you could surf the web while watching TV.

However I still think it would be cool intergrating the software if their are people that all they needed was an HD DVR, HDTV and wanted to surf the web while watching TV and didn't want a PC. What if someone didn't need a PC for photos, music or gaming and all they wanted was just the web?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> ...What if someone didn't need a PC for photos, music or gaming and all they wanted was just the web?


Netbook. Smartphone. iPad.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Netbook. Smartphone. iPad.


10" Screen vs. 42" to 65" Screen


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> 10" Screen vs. 42" to 65" Screen


Cheap laptop + HDMI (or DVI to HDMI) wire.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but do the HR-22 and HR-24 have IR Blaster connections so I could hook one of the Google TV boxes up to it?


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

CraigerCSM said:


> Ir Blaster and HDMI. Not sure about the Sony BluRay player. Sony is making HDTV's with Google TV built in. These products aren't due until Fall so I am sure we will get more details on how they hook up to an HD DVR.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/1007/7140?WT.ac=gtv|7099|BannerGetTheDetails


yeah, but is there a way to control the HR23 without using IR blaster (i.e. via usb or something of that sort)?

i seem to remember something that would allow control of the older receivers over serial or usb...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Cheap laptop + HDMI (or DVI to HDMI) wire.


That doesn't make it a seemless connection.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Cheap laptop + HDMI (or DVI to HDMI) wire.


...which won't do all the stuff google tv does.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> That doesn't make it a seemless connection.


But another box connected (Google TV) is seamless? :lol:



matty8199 said:


> ...which won't do all the stuff google tv does.


Actually, it does a lot more. 
-Play media off your home network
-Stream shows with Directv2PC
-Web browse any site


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Actually, it does a lot more.
> -Play media off your home network
> -Stream shows with Directv2PC
> -Web browse any site


huh? "a lot more"?????

GoogleTV is running as an overlay over your HD DVR anyway, so how exactly is streaming shows with Directv2PC something "more" that a laptop will do? You can see any of the shows on your DVR from the Google TV box.

Web browse any site? Are you serious? Google TV will do that too.

The only thing you said that you MIGHT be able to do with a laptop vs Google TV is play media off your home network, and I'd venture a guess that by the time it comes out you'll be able to do that too.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Using old laptop....
I need an interface for input (surfing) from across the room wirelessly. Oh wait, I could buy a wireless keyboard and mouse (ching,ching), oh wait, I need my laptop for work. I'll just leave that DVI- HDMI wire dangling til after my meeting. Maybe I'll buy a new laptop for work (ching) and leave this connected to my tv. Ok, now to surf... "Windows 7 is Starting" la,la,la, sure wish I could be looking at tv right now. Hope I remember to shut down.... Is my AV set to my laptop, oh I need to change inputs, I only hear my HR audio, Honey, please don't put that plate down on my wireless keyboard on the coffee table, Now how do I see that online episode of House in HD with 5.1 surround, Fox has it online, where is it on my VOD? Why would I want to play poker online at my favorite site when I have GameLounge! etc. etc.

Google-TV is sounding better and better.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

To you who are all goo goo for Google TV:

You would not care that people are browsing the web while you're trying to watch TV?


What will Google TV do that makes it a "must have" for you?


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> To you who are all goo goo for Google TV:
> 
> You would not care that people are browsing the web while you're trying to watch TV?
> 
> What will Google TV do that makes it a "must have" for you?


I'm a 29 year old bachelor living by myself. I like the idea of being able to watch a game and pull up stats on the TV quick without having to take out my laptop and do it that way. Not to mention, I can still see what's going on in the background while I'm doing so.

Another example: let's say I'm watching the game and want to order dinner. Perhaps I'm in the mood for pizza. Pull up pizzahut.com, order my pizza online - pizza is delivered half an hour later. Done.

Stuff like that gives Google TV a market. It may be a niche market at first, but the possibilities are endless...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There will be a time when all this stuff is nicely integrated, and labels like "phone," "computer" and "television" won't even make sense. I think that's still a ways off. I look forward to it but I'm not interested in trying to retrofit my existing equipment to work that way.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

itzme said:


> Using old laptop....
> I need an interface for input (surfing) from across the room wirelessly. Oh wait, I could buy a wireless keyboard and mouse (ching,ching), oh wait, I need my laptop for work. I'll just leave that DVI- HDMI wire dangling til after my meeting. Maybe I'll buy a new laptop for work (ching) and leave this connected to my tv. Ok, now to surf... "Windows 7 is Starting" la,la,la, sure wish I could be looking at tv right now. Hope I remember to shut down.... Is my AV set to my laptop, oh I need to change inputs, I only hear my HR audio, Honey, please don't put that plate down on my wireless keyboard on the coffee table, Now how do I see that online episode of House in HD with 5.1 surround, Fox has it online, where is it on my VOD? Why would I want to play poker online at my favorite site when I have GameLounge! etc. etc.
> 
> Google-TV is sounding better and better.


Using Google TV...
Watching a show on the DVR...Family member wonders who is that on the show. BAM WEB BROWSER OVER THE SHOW. Great, can't watch the show because imdb.com is overlayed on the TV. Man, Google TV is so great. 

Watching the big game...Debate starts over who's got better stats. Pull up Google TV...BAM WEB BROWSER OVER THE GAME. Can't see the game on my 46-81" big screen, but boy oh boy does profootballreference.com look great in front of the game.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Using Google TV...
> Watching a show on the DVR...Family member wonders who is that on the show. BAM WEB BROWSER OVER THE SHOW. Great, can't watch the show because imdb.com is overlayed on the TV. Man, Google TV is so great.
> 
> Watching the big game...Debate starts over who's got better stats. Pull up Google TV...BAM WEB BROWSER OVER THE GAME. Can't see the game on my 46-81" big screen, but boy oh boy does profootballreference.com look great in front of the game.


yeah, because these are the only two possible scenarios where something like this could ever be useful...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> yeah, because these are the only two possible scenarios where something like this could ever be useful...


Yours were about the same. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, let's get back to discussing GoogleTV and let's not worry about what he said or she said.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Ok, let's get back to discussing GoogleTV and let's not worry about what he said or she said.


Sorry, wasn't personal.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> But another box connected (Google TV) is seamless? :lol:
> 
> Actually, it does a lot more.
> -Play media off your home network
> ...


If DTV intergrated Google TV into its HD DVR then you wouldn't need to add another box thus making it seemless. It still would seem more seemless with just two boxes if someone just had an HD DVR and and a BluRay Player or PS3 if that will get Google TV.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Using Google TV...
> Watching a show on the DVR...Family member wonders who is that on the show. BAM WEB BROWSER OVER THE SHOW. Great, can't watch the show because imdb.com is overlayed on the TV. Man, Google TV is so great.
> 
> Watching the big game...Debate starts over who's got better stats. Pull up Google TV...BAM WEB BROWSER OVER THE GAME. Can't see the game on my 46-81" big screen, but boy oh boy does profootballreference.com look great in front of the game.


Their is also PIP with Google TV. Also Windows Media Center I think overlays on top of the TV Show or Movie when you are surfing the web except you can only do Cable with Windows Media Center if you want to watch TV and surf the web at the same and a lot of people like Windows Media Center? Also if you just want to check the news on blog or sports scores or weather the web site wouldn't have to be their all the time you could quickly switch back the program that you were watching. One thing Google said that was bad about WebTV before is people had to switch video inputs to do this and now they don't


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There will be a time when all this stuff is nicely integrated, and labels like "phone," "computer" and "television" won't even make sense. I think that's still a ways off. I look forward to it but I'm not interested in trying to retrofit my existing equipment to work that way.


I wonder if this is more of a test bed to see how it works and the later it will get intergrated and they will use notes based off this experience to improve on it?

I also read that Google TV will have video calls with Skype.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

can anyone answer my question as to whether or not there's another way to control the HR23 (or any of the HRs) via usb or some method other than IR?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> can anyone answer my question as to whether or not there's another way to control the HR23 (or any of the HRs) via usb or some method other than IR?


Yes. You will need a USB to RS-232 adapter. Do a search as there are several threads on this.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

And they all do RF as well as IR. I believe they normally ship with RF capable remotes.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Larry I guess I just answered my own question. I guess I was worried about loosing signal quality hooking one of the Google TV boxes into the HD DVR and then hooking the Google TV box to the HD TV. You would have to do that in order so you could surf the web while watching TV.
> 
> However I still think it would be cool intergrating the software if their are people that all they needed was an HD DVR, HDTV and wanted to surf the web while watching TV and didn't want a PC. What if someone didn't need a PC for photos, music or gaming and all they wanted was just the web?


Do you remember "Web TV" ?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

joed32 said:


> Do you remember "Web TV" ?


WebTV failed due to its functionality and timing, but did pave the way to Google TV. Just as the Palm Pilot failed but led to the iPhone and Blackberry's success.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

itzme said:


> WebTV failed due to its functionality and timing, but did pave the way to Google TV. Just as the Palm Pilot failed but led to the iPhone and Blackberry's success.


Also WebTV just had dailup.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

itzme said:


> WebTV failed due to its functionality and timing, but did pave the way to Google TV. Just as the Palm Pilot failed but led to the iPhone and Blackberry's success.


I never have been a Palm fan but I don't think it's fair to say it failed, just that sooner or later it couldn't sustain its success.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I never have been a Palm fan but I don't think it's fair to say it failed, just that sooner or later it couldn't sustain its success.


Acutally Palm hasn't failed. HP just bought Palm and they are going to use Palm's WebOS on their Slate Tablet.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/29/hp-and-palm-what-happens-next/


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I never have been a Palm fan but I don't think it's fair to say it failed, just that sooner or later it couldn't sustain its success.


True. I was trying to illustrate how google tv could succeed (and sustain its success) when webtv couldn't. Also how past gadgets influence future ones.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Google TV is sounding more and more like something I would loathe .. I hope it doesn't show up on my DIRECTV Set Top Box.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Google TV is sounding more and more like something I would loathe .. I hope it doesn't show up on my DIRECTV Set Top Box.


Why loath it? Isn't the marriage of the TV and the web inevitable?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Why loath it? Isn't the marriage of the TV and the web inevitable?


I hope not .. I'd rather use my TV for watching shows and my computer for browsing the Internet. I really don't want to mix the two.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I hope not .. I'd rather use my TV for watching shows and my computer for browsing the Internet. I really don't want to mix the two.


Exactly. If I want to do something online, then I will use my PC or laptop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I think from that Google TV video that Google thinks you don't need two screens to do the web on in the Family/Living room just one, plus online videos would look better on a big screen vs. a Laptop screen.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Google TV is sounding more and more like something I would loathe .. I hope it doesn't show up on my DIRECTV Set Top Box.


it won't, some just don't want to accept it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I think from that Google TV video that Google thinks you don't need two screens to do the web on in the Family/Living room just one, plus online videos would look better on a big screen vs. a Laptop screen.


Who surfs the web with their family? No one I know. If there is a good video you want to share, then you send a link. Or they pull out there cell phone to watch the video. What video sites out there are made for big screens? Youtube is 90% crap quality. Video streaming like Netflix, Amazon, etc are already built into most BluRay players.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> I think from that Google TV video that Google thinks you don't need two screens to do the web on in the Family/Living room just one, plus online videos would look better on a big screen vs. a Laptop screen.


I suppose that might work if you have only 1 person watching TV. However, if there is more than 1 person, you don't want to have web and TV on the common screen. (Individual laptops work much better.)

Also, I think that a online video the sized for a computer screen would look lousy on a big screen TV.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Who surfs the web with their family? No one I know. If there is a good video you want to share, then you send a link. Or they pull out there cell phone to watch the video. What video sites out there are made for big screens? Youtube is 90% crap quality. Video streaming like Netflix, Amazon, etc are already built into most BluRay players.


In one Google TV video it showed a person sending a YouTube video from their phone and pushing it to a friends HDTV. He was saying he could say to his friend hey check this YouTube video out and it popped up on the TV screen. Also YouTube has HD video now. They also said you can make Skype video calls on an HDTV. Another video said kids could entertainment with Sesame Street videos from SesameStreet.com. The Sony guy said you wouldn't need a laptop or computer to go to a sports site to check scores and get info on a team on the TV instead of using a laptop or a PC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

DogLover said:


> I suppose that might work if you have only 1 person watching TV. However, if there is more than 1 person, you don't want to have web and TV on the common screen. (Individual laptops work much better.)
> 
> Also, I think that a online video the sized for a computer screen would look lousy on a big screen TV.


That is thing they touted with Google TV is that it was easy to switch back and fourth between the web and TV. The said in the past you needed to go to a separate video input to do that. Google TV will have video overlay and PIP.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> That is thing they touted with Google TV is that it was easy to switch back and fourth between the web and TV. The said in the past you needed to go to a separate video input to do that. Google TV will have video overlay and PIP.


Yeah, switching Inputs is so tough...Press a button on the remote. :lol:

And that's what everyone needs...crap covering the game you're trying to watch.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> In one Google TV video it showed a person sending a YouTube video from their phone and pushing it to a friends HDTV. He was saying he could say to his friend hey check this YouTube video out and it popped up on the TV screen. Also YouTube has HD video now. They also said you can make Skype video calls on an HDTV. Another video said kids could entertainment with Sesame Street videos from SesameStreet.com. The Sony guy said you wouldn't need a laptop or computer to go to a sports site to check scores and get info on a team on the TV instead of using a laptop or a PC.


:lol: You must be easily sold by promotional videos. Did they tell you that unless the source video is HD, then youtube HD means nothing? Also, how can you Skype video unless you have a cam and audio input device? That's not seamless, which you tout this will be, now is it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> :lol: You must be easily sold by promotional videos. Did they tell you that unless the source video is HD, then youtube HD means nothing? Also, how can you Skype video unless you have a cam and audio input device? That's not seamless, which you tout this will be, now is it?


I think its going to have an add on web cam. Also on some YouTube videos their is the option to view it it 720p or 1080p when you click that icon at the bottom of the video. That one on the right at the end of the video progress bar.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I think its going to have an add on web cam. Also on some YouTube videos their is the option to view it it 720p or 1080p when you click that icon at the bottom of the video. That one on the right at the end of the video progress bar.


Yes, "some" are HD. But, let's face it...worthy videos of sharing are not HD. They're often cell cam video quality...like this one: :lol: 



 No HD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> That is thing they touted with Google TV is that it was easy to switch back and fourth between the web and TV. The said in the past you needed to go to a separate video input to do that. Google TV will have video overlay and PIP.


You must watch TV alone .. I know the folks I watch TV with would not appreciate a web browser getting in the way of what they are watching if I were to pop it up. I'd feel the same if they did it.

It's not something that I would use on a regular basis .. I'd go to the computer to watch YouTube or use Skype.


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

It's obvious media is all moving to IP. The cable co's are fighting the issue as they provide the medium for IP content delivery right along side their old traditional system. Direct TV is in a unique position as it does not need to worry about ppl using their medium for content from other providers and they are on top of IP content with On Demand...although other IP based providers are less per unit than Direct TV. 

I guess my point is, eventually ppl are going to demand as few "set top" boxes as possible and if they all should integrate and not require a 100 different remotes / connections. 

If DirecTV can make it easy and affordable to access their content...I'm talking tuners for PC based Media Centers, Game Consoles and their own set tops... They have a good chance of making it through this coming (SOON) revolution. Traditional content providers (Cable / Sat) will suffer and even fail if they do not get ahead of and or lead this revolution. The time is now! It would be foolish to just try and limit your customers for the sake of old revenew models...just as the Record Co's...the ones that still exist!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> You must watch TV alone .. I know the folks I watch TV with would not appreciate a web browser getting in the way of what they are watching if I were to pop it up. I'd feel the same if they did it.
> 
> It's not something that I would use on a regular basis .. I'd go to the computer to watch YouTube or use Skype.


Sadly I do watch TV alone. 

Wouldn't Sports fans watching a game like bringing up sports scores or a Sports web site to get info on a game? As said before Google showed viewing SesameStreet.com on a big screen. I think that would be a cool baby sitting tool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

rog47776 said:


> It's obvious media is all moving to IP. The cable co's are fighting the issue as they provide the medium for IP content delivery right along side their old traditional system. Direct TV is in a unique position as it does not need to worry about ppl using their medium for content from other providers and they are on top of IP content with On Demand...although other IP based providers are less per unit than Direct TV.
> 
> I guess my point is, eventually ppl are going to demand as few "set top" boxes as possible and if they all should integrate and not require a 100 different remotes / connections.
> 
> If DirecTV can make it easy and affordable to access their content...I'm talking tuners for PC based Media Centers, Game Consoles and their own set tops... They have a good chance of making it through this coming (SOON) revolution. Traditional content providers (Cable / Sat) will suffer and even fail if they do not get ahead of and or lead this revolution. The time is now! It would be foolish to just try and limit your customers for the sake of old revenew models...just as the Record Co's...the ones that still exist!


I have been talking about that in here but alot of members in here don't like that idea.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Sadly I do watch TV alone.
> 
> Wouldn't Sports fans watching a game like bringing up sports scores or a Sports web site to get info on a game?


No...Me and my buddies watch sports and argue. When we need web info, someone pulls out their phone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> No...Me and my buddies watch sports and argue. When we need web info, someone pulls out their phone.


Is their coverage map in the way of the screen? :lol:

I read some articles that say the Smart Phone might replace the Laptop and possibly Desktop someday.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

I can see it as an option, as long as its something that can easily be turned off. I personally don't use or want Google on my tv. I dont even use google on my pc except when I need a map. Choice is good but if it was maditory I would start looking for another service.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> You must watch TV alone .. I know the folks I watch TV with would not appreciate a web browser getting in the way of what they are watching if I were to pop it up. I'd feel the same if they did it.
> 
> It's not something that I would use on a regular basis .. I'd go to the computer to watch YouTube or use Skype.


I'd mainly use it when I was alone, too. But when the family or friends are looking to plan a group activity, decide on where to go out, plan trips, etc, Google TV is IDEAL for group use. Much better than calling everyone into another room to look at online options or trying to gather everyone around the ole laptop screen. I also build web sites and have a home office, occasionally clients come by. Showing off a site on 50" screen is better than having them sit in a chair next to a computer screen. In fact, again, I've been known to use the archaic opera browser on my Wii for group site shows, especially if there are 3 or more people in that meeting.

So alone? Yes, mainly, but LOTS of exceptions.


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

CraigerCSM said:


> I have been talking about that in here but alot of members in here don't like that idea.


No worries. I have worked in Telecom (and data networking) for years and this is all very similar to the old voice guys that were quite adamant about Voice over an IP network. All those that resisted VoIP are no longer in the biz...and I'm not just talking about companies.

This has also happened with the music industry. I remember the Record Co's spending all their money trying to stop all the Internet sharing instead of doing what Apple and Amazon have done. The traditional Recod Co's all lost because they were more interested in bailing out the sinking ship, than being the ones that defined a new ship.

I've been a loyal DirecTV customer since 1997 and will continue to be unless they become about retention verses innovation.

My vision for Direct TV is Sat-tuners that will integrate with whatever device a customer wants as their "set-top" box. I still like the idea of NOT using the Internet for streaming regular TV (news, etc...), but movies, TV shows? I like being able to get the movie or show I want, when I want...and if DirecTV can make easy for me to use them for that IP content AND the traditional Sat content GREAT!

DirecTV is not to blame (at this point) for not having HDMI input PC cards or other methods for getting content to your computer / mobile device. The movie industry is really driving that, however I'm also sure those same folks are trying to learn from the mistakes of the music industry. It's only a matter of time before the ball is solely in the content providers hands. At that point it's all going to be about who can provide the best content and the most options for delivery of that content.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

I like that idea. However their are still some members in here that don't want that either. They think that is a nich market. I still think it would be cool to have the latest Playstation and XBOX have built in HD/SD DTV tuners and they would be dual tuners and have live buffers. I have finally decided that I will probably allways have at least two boxes since something like you said is probably a long way off or might not ever happen. One bad thing about having all that built into one box is what happens if one part of it breaks?



rog47776 said:


> My vision for Direct TV is Sat-tuners that will integrate with whatever device a customer wants as their "set-top" box. I still like the idea of NOT using the Internet for streaming regular TV (news, etc...), but movies, TV shows? I like being able to get the movie or show I want, when I want...and if DirecTV can make easy for me to use them for that IP content AND the traditional Sat content GREAT!


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

Really, I think a "one-box" approach is probably far off....BUT! 

The fact is, content via the Internet is here now. Hulu, Netflix, Amazon, iTunes, D, etc all use this transport-medium to deliver content. D is doing well by offering VoD using the Internet and DIRECTV2PC is also a good...well, it could be a good product. The issues with this PC Client app are all due to the restrictions put on D by the movie / TV industry. 

I would really like to see D make a tuner that could plug into a PC, XBOX, iMAC, PS3, etc... The DRM could be tied to the tuner being attached (meaning, you could record DirecTV content, but would only be able to play it from that "box" WITH THE TUNER connected. ...and it would be good to throw in the ability to save a "portable" or mobile version that would not have DRM, but it wouldn't matter as the format would be no better than SD.

I do think DirectTV is leading the traditional content providers, but folks like Amazon, Hulu, Netflix, and Google do have me worried as more and more hardware and software is made to deliver via IP. 

I keep reading that larger, faster bandwidth is coming. I know that if we all had gigabit to the house, it would work really well to stream all content via IP. I don't know why I don't like the idea of all that constant across my Internet, but I don't. I do know that once all media uses the same transport, the next revolution will be all media content becoming interactive. ...great, there will be no more sitting back and just watching...you'll have to do something too. That might be fun with certain adult content, but...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

e


rog47776 said:


> Really, I think a "one-box" approach is probably far off....BUT!
> 
> The fact is, content via the Internet is here now. Hulu, Netflix, Amazon, iTunes, D, etc all use this transport-medium to deliver content. D is doing well by offering VoD using the Internet and DIRECTV2PC is also a good...well, it could be a good product. The issues with this PC Client app are all due to the restrictions put on D by the movie / TV industry.
> 
> ...


DTV did have a tuner for the PC in the works and they were beta testing it but they cancelled it. I think members here think it was due to lack of interest and that also being a niche product.

I don't see why it would be a nich product since computers have gotten easier to use? I guess a computer with DTV might be to complex for some to use.

I also think it would be cool if PC makers started making 42" to 65" monitors and offering those with a PC that could get DTV, Dish and Cable. I wonder how much cheaper a big screen HD monitor would be that was just a monitor and didn't have a tuner it then a regular big screen HDTV and the tuner would only be in the PC?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Content via IP is one thing .. That's fine for me. Web browsing on my TV? Pass.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Content via IP is one thing .. That's fine for me. Web browsing on my TV? Pass.


Exactly my feelings. That's what's great about current blu ray players...streaming options built in.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As I've said before, the end result is that terms like "television," "phone," and "computer" will be obsolete. Perhaps in as little as five years, probably more like ten. There will be a portable source for content, a larger one you may keep in a small room, and a large one for group use. All will communicate with other people, all will allow for productive uses, and all will deliver entertainment content in both directions. 

GoogleTV is a step towards that... but it isn't the step I'll be taking. I'll wait for more of a true convergence.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As I've said before, the end result is that terms like "television," "phone," and "computer" will be obsolete. Perhaps in as little as five years, probably more like ten. There will be a portable source for content, a larger one you may keep in a small room, and a large one for group use. All will communicate with other people, all will allow for productive uses, and all will deliver entertainment content in both directions.
> 
> GoogleTV is a step towards that... but it isn't the step I'll be taking. I'll wait for more of a true convergence.


What is true converge? Maybe their will be one do it all HDTV for TV, Movie, Video Games, Web and Video Phone? Except now I can see having everything intergrated what happens when one thing breaks? So still having a couple of boxes might make sense because if one breaks you could just replace it. I guess it would be more cost effective replacing a box then repairing it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly my feelings. That's what's great about current blu ray players...streaming options built in.


Sigma, Sony said it will be coming out with a BluRay Player with Google TV built in this Fall. It will also have an Intel Atom Processor. Not sure if it will have both an HDMI input and output so you can do video overlay and PIP. That would be cool if it did.


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

Not sure where / how web browsing got so closely tied with using a PC for as a tuner / guide / media controller... I started using Windows XP Media Center Edition as the only interface for DirecTV several years ago (2005), then moved to Vista, then to Win 7. Was still using it before I upgraded to HD...actually, I had a dual tuner PC Card and had one input hook to my SD DirecTV and the other with an antenna for over the air HD. hahaha, obviously it became impossible to watch SD after a few shows in HD.

I could care less about web browsing, but PC based media centers like MCE and XBMC have incredible user interfaces, work with all the on-line providers (Netflix...) and consistently play your own media. Not to mention all the various "apps / plug-ins".

My new DirecTV HD DVR (HR22) is pretty nice, and I like media share and the PC client. But...the interface is blah, the speed sucks, media share works only most of the time, and I've read many that don't get half that performance. 

My point is, it would be easier to just connect an external DirecTV tuner or plug in a PC Card and let DirecTV focus on it's own content delivery and let the PC (or XBOX, PS3, Wii) worry about stored media and or other online content. 

I know DirecTV discontinued working on a PC Card...with Microsoft, however I don't see why they would need to be specific to MS. Just create a card and an external device that can connect with anything...well, at least the more popular devices. If Blu-Ray players start going the route of media center controller, then DirecTV's external tuner should be able to hook into that as well. I just think it would be less of a risk and a big investment in the future. 

Like I said before, the goal for any traditional content provider (Sat, Cable...) should be to make it so their content is as available, as easy and as affordable as possible. They need to make it so that anyone (that happens to chose a PC, XBOX, PS2... as their media center) will just get the "connection" for their traditional content verses canceling or going to another provider that does make that tuner. ...and don't think for a minute that all the new content providers on the Internet are betting folks like comcast, dish and DirecTV will just try to maintain the old revenue model verses innovating. I hope DirecTV beats them all to the punch! Why would anyone want GoogleTV or anything else if they could just hook up a DirecTV tuner and know what (content) they're getting?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Wasn't the point of the thread to merge Google TV into the DIRECTV STB? :scratchin

I don't know what Google TV is exactly but there was a lot of talk about checking ball scores and IMDB via a web browser on Google TV .. That's where the discussion came from.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

People complain about banner ads. Imagine how pissed they would be when a pop up covers part of their game. DirecTV has nothing to gain from this right now. Dish has to play nice because of sling. If Dish pisses off too many of the big players they will make their own sling and leave dish holding some IP at best.

Personally I'd rather just have 2 tv's and use one for media crap and one for watching tv.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Also WebTV just had dailup.


So did I.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> Wasn't the point of the thread to merge Google TV into the DIRECTV STB? :scratchin
> 
> I don't know what Google TV is exactly but there was a lot of talk about checking ball scores and IMDB via a web browser on Google TV .. That's where the discussion came from.


Here is what Google TV its about. It's about merging the web with TV. Google thinks it has the solution. We were still kind of on topic with merging the web and TV.


----------



## rog47776 (May 23, 2010)

Yes, sorry I got off topic...or at least side-topic. Hmmm...web browse on da TV, huh? Ok, I can see where it would come in handy on occasion, but... Not enough for DirecTV to try and integrate with a set top. 

hmmm...like I said, if DirecTV made an external tuner you could plug into another box... That box could then have google tv, amazon or whatever. DirecTV would only be responsible for their part.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

rog47776 said:


> Yes, sorry I got off topic...or at least side-topic. Hmmm...web browse on da TV, huh? Ok, I can see where it would come in handy on occasion, but... Not enough for DirecTV to try and integrate with a set top.
> 
> hmmm...like I said, if DirecTV made an external tuner you could plug into another box... That box could then have google tv, amazon or whatever. DirecTV would only be responsible for their part.


They did but it was cancelled.

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadgethd.com/media/2008/01/hdcp_20_front.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Steve Jobs said this about Google TV and adding another box:

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Web-Servic...ters-in-Apple-CEO-Steve-Jobs-Analysts-842064/

"The television industry fundamentally has a subsidized business model that gives everybody a set top box for free or for $10 a month, and that pretty much squashes any opportunity for innovation because nobody is willing to buy a set-top box."

"The only way that's ever gonna change is if you can really go back to square one and tear up the set-top box and redesign it from scratch with a consistent UI across all of these different functions and get it to the consumer in a way they're willing to pay for it," Jobs said. "And right now, there's no way to do that... The TV is going to lose until there is a viable go-to-market strategy."

I think GoogleTV is a good interm solution until what Jobs says happens. I also think Jobs forgets about Sony building GoogleTV into their HDTV's and BluRay Players.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK .. now we're getting into a discussion about Google TV .. Seems we've gone as far as we can go with respect to "will it be on DIRECTV" .. Let's move the Google TV discussion off to either the IPTV forum or the Tech Talk forum


----------

